# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتخاب بین پرستاری دولتی و پرستاری آزاد

## KingMehdi79

سلام بین رشته پرستاری دولتی رفسنجان و پرستاری آزاد یزد موندم خودم یزدیم کمک کنید شهریه آزاد چقدره

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
شهریه آزاد پرستاری از3 میلیون تا 6 میلیون تومان ، مثلا ترم اول ازت سه میلیون میگیرن ، خوشحالی که کمه ، ترم 2 ازت 4 و نیم میگیرن  :Yahoo (1):  
پرستاری دولتی رفسنجان ، بهتره چون پول نمیخواد بدی و دولتی هست بالاخره

----------


## KingMehdi79

> سلام
> شهریه آزاد پرستاری از3 میلیون تا 6 میلیون تومان ، مثلا ترم اول ازت سه میلیون میگیرن ، خوشحالی که کمه ، ترم 2 ازت 4 و نیم میگیرن  
> پرستاری دولتی رفسنجان ، بهتره چون پول نمیخواد بدی و دولتی هست بالاخره


مدرکش چجوریه برای خارج کشور معتبره

----------


## KingMehdi79

> سلام
> شهریه آزاد پرستاری از3 میلیون تا 6 میلیون تومان ، مثلا ترم اول ازت سه میلیون میگیرن ، خوشحالی که کمه ، ترم 2 ازت 4 و نیم میگیرن  
> پرستاری دولتی رفسنجان ، بهتره چون پول نمیخواد بدی و دولتی هست بالاخره


مدرکش چجوریه برای خارج کشور معتبره

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> مدرکش چجوریه برای خارج کشور معتبره


 :Yahoo (4): ماشالا همه تو این سایت اسم خارج از کشور میارن ، اینطوری ک معلومه قراره ایرانی ها برن خارج رو هم اشباع کنن
مدرک دولتی برای خارج از کشورمعتبر تراز آزاد هست ولی در کل معدل فارغ التصحیلی و نمره ی مدرک زبان انگلیسی مربوطه (هرکشوری فرق داره) هست که مهمه

----------


## amureza

قطعا بهت پیشنهاد میکنم بری سراسری

----------


## Mahdis7

> سلام
> شهریه آزاد پرستاری از3 میلیون تا 6 میلیون تومان ، مثلا ترم اول ازت سه میلیون میگیرن ، خوشحالی که کمه ، ترم 2 ازت 4 و نیم میگیرن  
> پرستاری دولتی رفسنجان ، بهتره چون پول نمیخواد بدی و دولتی هست بالاخره


هزینه ی پردیس آزاد چقدره

----------


## rezamh

داداش رفسنجان قطعا بهتره.شهر خیلی خوبیه من خودم کرمانی ام.به یزدم خیلی نزدیکه.دولتی هم هست.خوابگاه وکلی امکانات داره.یه قرون شهریه هم نمیدی.شک نکن رفسنجان با اختلاف خیلی زیاد بهتره

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> هزینه ی پردیس آزاد چقدره


زیاد با آزاد فرقی نداره ، نهایت پونصدهزارتومن تا 1 میلیون گرونتره

----------


## DR._.ALI

> سلام بین رشته پرستاری دولتی رفسنجان و پرستاری آزاد یزد موندم خودم یزدیم کمک کنید شهریه آزاد چقدره


این دیگه پرسیدن داره خب دولتی رفسنجان.حیف یقرون پوله اضافه که بریزی تو حلقوم این دولت

----------


## Ultra

مسئله حیاتی؟

ما هیچ
ما نگاه

----------


## niloofar ABI

> فرقی نداره ، این ذهن ما هست که فرق درست میکنه ، من بارها دیدم افرادی که گوجه سرخ شده دوس ندارن و اصلا نمیخورن اما اگر برن بیرون توی فست فود باشه میخورن!!! مبیگفن این فرق داره درصورتی که هیچ فرقی بین دوتا گوجه نیست خخخ گوجه هست دیگه بالاخره ... خلاصه این افکار و خواسته های شخصی خود ما هست که فرق میذاره بین چیزها ، به همین دلیل هست که داخل یک مغازه ، یک مانتو یا روسری که تو فکر میکنی اصلا فروش نیمره و زشت هست ، یک روز دیگه رد میشی میبینی فروش رفته  سلیقه ها فرق دارن وگرنه ماهیت یکی هست
> البته ممکنه منظور شما ساختمان ها و فضاهای کنار ساحل باشه ، اون متفاوت هست ولی خود آب و خاک و قایق  و آدماش یکی هستن


فهمیدی چی گفتی من خودم عکاسی میکنم عکس سه تا دریا رو واست میفرستم ببین فرق داره یا نه چی رو به چی ربط دادی اخه

----------


## Sogol98

> مدرکش چجوریه برای خارج کشور معتبره


من خودم قصد دارم بعد از تحصیل پرستاری ویزای کار حوضه ی شینگن بگیرم و کلی توی سایت هایی که هر کشور داشت و اعتبار مدرک هارو نوشته بود اکثرا دانشگاه آزاد رو به جز واحد تهران قبول نداشتن ولی دولتیارو اکثرا قبول داشتن.حتی اگه بخوای ایران کار کنی مسلما دانشگاه دولتی بهتره .من خودم آزاد طبس قبول شدم.شما رتبه منطقه و تراز زیرگروه یکت چند بود؟

----------


## KingMehdi79

> من خودم قصد دارم بعد از تحصیل پرستاری ویزای کار حوضه ی شینگن بگیرم و کلی توی سایت هایی که هر کشور داشت و اعتبار مدرک هارو نوشته بود اکثرا دانشگاه آزاد رو به جز واحد تهران قبول نداشتن ولی دولتیارو اکثرا قبول داشتن.حتی اگه بخوای ایران کار کنی مسلما دانشگاه دولتی بهتره .من خودم آزاد طبس قبول شدم.شما رتبه منطقه و تراز زیرگروه یکت چند بود؟


رتبه 8000 منطقه دو و تراز 8500 زير گروه یک

----------


## KingMehdi79

> من خودم قصد دارم بعد از تحصیل پرستاری ویزای کار حوضه ی شینگن بگیرم و کلی توی سایت هایی که هر کشور داشت و اعتبار مدرک هارو نوشته بود اکثرا دانشگاه آزاد رو به جز واحد تهران قبول نداشتن ولی دولتیارو اکثرا قبول داشتن.حتی اگه بخوای ایران کار کنی مسلما دانشگاه دولتی بهتره .من خودم آزاد طبس قبول شدم.شما رتبه منطقه و تراز زیرگروه یکت چند بود؟


رتبه 8000 منطقه دو و تراز 8500 زير گروه یک

----------

